# Editing style?



## hwk22 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ive came across this and i cannot figure out what she does during her edits to get the color and affect that she does. If some of you could look at some of these pics and help me out!

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...101665240622_44854690621_7988480_196459_n.jpg


----------



## David Hicks (Dec 7, 2010)

overlay layer with a light tan color? VERY low opacity?


----------



## Emilymarie (Dec 7, 2010)

there are a bunch of florabella actions that give that look.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2010)

That's the most copied look today.

Join the herd. Retail customers think it looks nice. (gag me with a spoon)


----------



## ann (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you Keith.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a warm cross process.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> That's the most copied look today.
> 
> Join the herd. Retail customers think it looks nice. (gag me with a spoon)



+1. 

Call me crazy, but I actually prefer vibrant colors..


----------



## craigm (Jan 25, 2011)

This tutorial should help you. Hello Sunshine! Tutorial » De Vetpan studios

He uses a bunch of curves adjustments but the key to the effect is the blue fill layer set to exclusion and the color balance adjustment.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jan 25, 2011)

Agreed!


----------

